

Why Facebook, Google move to statically typed language? - thefragmenter

Why Facebook (hack), Google (go) moving towards statically typed languages? Is it true that it is difficult to maintain a large code base of a dynamically typed language?<p>Facebook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.facebook.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;264544830379293&#x2F;hack-a-new-programming-language-for-hhvm&#x2F;<p>I could not find an article from official Google source, but I heard from one of its employee that they are switching for most projects from python to go lang.
======
gocode
From my experience I feel its a right move. Large code bases are indeed
difficult to maintain in a dynamically typed language.
[http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/06/why-
do...](http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/06/why-do-dynamic-
languages-make-it-difficult-to-maintain-large-codebases/)

------
gizmodo59
This answer is comprehensive.
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/221615/why-
do...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/221615/why-do-dynamic-
languages-make-it-more-difficult-to-maintain-large-codebases/221658#221658)

------
lanna
Google is, and always has been, a mostly Java/C++ company

